# Jiminy peak



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2013)

I have been to a lot of Jiminy peak's opening days in the last 17 years,but today was one of the very  best. There were not a lot of ways down but what there was, was good. The snow was soft (like spring skiing) there was not snert (snow/dirt) and by 2:30 there was no ice/srapy stuff. It was a great day and if you can git there 4 hour tickets are just $15.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds a lot better than last years opening day, ice skating rink! Glad you had a good day.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 17, 2013)

Might have to try that next weekend. Hopefully we get a few cold days in between.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 17, 2013)

Its looking that way. I'm sure they'll be able to blow some snow this week.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 17, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Sounds a lot better than last years opening day, ice skating rink! Glad you had a good day.



You must have been at a different mtn than me. The last several years they have had exceptional early season conditions.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You must have been at a different mtn than me. The last several years they have had exceptional early season conditions.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Was definitely Jiminy. May not have been right on opening day now that I think about it. But it was about this time last year. I'm not complaining, I was more than happy to be skiing mid November only 40 minutes from Albany. Most everything was a sheet of ice, West Way was decent though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 17, 2013)

Its impressive they push to open as early ad they do

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone know the early season rate at Jiminy? Thinking of going this coming weekend but not if tickets are full price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I've never skied Jiminy. I've been driving right by it going & coming back & forth to VT on Rt. 22 for decades. Even skied Petersburg Pass which has been closed for years which is just a little north of Jiminy & Catamount a little south. Last year was the first time I ever drove over to even look at the place. Not huge but it looked respectable. One of these days I have to add it to my list of areas skied.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Does anyone know the early season rate at Jiminy? Thinking of going this coming weekend but not if tickets are full price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Last weekend 4 hour ticket someone on here said it was $20.


----------

